# cupcake soap frosting



## Joolie (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,

I made a soap frosting recipe that called for meringue powder & powdered sugar, i loved the look of it & that it hardened up but it took forever to melt and was kind of gross in the tub.  I saw recipes using whipped soap base & vegetable glycerin, does anyone know if this will harden up or stay spongy-like?  I want to make a soap frosting that will harden up enough to ship but that doesn't include meringue or powdered sugar.

Also I've seen CP soap recipes but am not comfortable attempting those yet.  

Any help would be MUCH appreciated!!!


----------



## Catmehndi (Oct 7, 2011)

There's this site that has tons of videos and info:

http://www.goplanetearth.com/project_ic ... _cone.html

I linked to the ice cream cone but she has a lot more - have fun!


----------

